# 2012 Nissan Versa Brake Lights Not Working



## Emil2017 (May 26, 2017)

My 12" versa's brake lights are not working despite checking the fuse and bulbs. The top brake light works, just not the regular brake lights. Is there another place that we need to check fuses? Is there something else that it could be?


----------

